# Stolen: 1968 Omega Constellation



## caferacer (Feb 12, 2006)

Breaks my heart...

My grandfather's 1968 Constellation, from my locked car while 30 minutes inside a shop. Tan face chronometer on a rice bracelet. Engraved on the back to James C. McCulloch.

From Jersey City, NJ. Seriously doubt it will show up outside of local pawn shops - but if you do happen to see it...

:-(

- Jason Moore (812) 219-5019 [email protected]


----------

